# Satellite Broadband



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

Okay, perhaps I'm opening up a can of worms by even asking about using a satellite for broadband access, but I'm down to two choices: satellite or an ISDN line. I'm too far for DSL, and I can't get Cable. I'm in an apartment, so I'm limited in what I can do, and from what I can tell, a satellite is about my last choice.

Yeah, it sucks, b/c it's a USB, so I can't run it through my ethernet (I have a couple of computers)- they want me to spend money to liscense software that will let me use one system (at least this is my understanding). Perhaps there's other things I really need to be worried about, but I'm not familliar enough w/ the differences between satellite and other options.

One other thing- for any of you professional installers (and perhaps I need to be asking in the DBS categories), but what will the installer need to properly ground the dish. I'm limited in what I can provide the installer, but... what will he need?

Thanks!!
Scott


----------



## Lightnin1 (Apr 23, 2002)

OK, I will bite on this one.

About the only choice you have right now is Starband or DirecPc. Starband just recently filed Chapter 11 Bankrupsy protection about 2 months ago. I have just sold and installed Starband so I can only speak for this system.

Being succesful with satellite delivered internet depends on a couple of things.

1. The installer
If you get an installer that knows what he's doing you will be fine. Some of these guys out here installing Starband make me wonder how they ever got there license. You will most generally be able to tell if he knows what hes doing right from the get go. Ask for references, past jobs he or she has done, how many 2-way systems they have installed, you get my drift. It is certainly not worth upwards of $700-$1000 to spend if you don't get a good installer.

2. Starband seems to work better off of Telstar 7 at 129* west. Sometimes the transponder that they assign you to is just crowded, doesn't act right, causes problems, etc.. I have had to request transponder moves several times to get the customer working acceptable. When I say acceptable I mean at least 300KB/sec download speed, and no "off and on" problems.

If you live in an apartment building, you will have to have a clear line of sight to the southwest. I don't know what youir location is, but in south-central indiana that is 206* for GE4 and 238* for Telstar 7. You will also have to have written permission from your landlord to install the dish. It is illegal in the United States for a landlord to deny you permission to install a TV programming dish. But when it comes to Starband, the size of the dish counts against you. Also, Starband is considered "data" transmission and TV programming.

You might want to hold out for Wildblue. You can check out there website here : www.wildblue.com

They are going to be the first "Ka" band 2-way internet satellite provider. Ka band operates at alot higher frequency than Ku band, which is what Starband is.

Last, any dish you have installed must be grounded and done so by the rules of NEC, or National Electric Code. I can get you a copy off what it says if you like but here is the jist. The dish must be grounded, of course. It must be grounded with at least an 8-foot ground rod, or grounded to metal water pipe. If you use a ground rod, that ground must be common bonded with the electrical service ground. Or if the electric service is close by, you can use it.

I think my rant has lasted long enough. Hope some of this jibba jabba helped!!!!


----------

